# heart box for Rdnkmedic



## barry richardson (Aug 4, 2013)

I've been working on this off and on for a while and I managed to remember take a few pictures of the steps involved. Some of you might want to make a box for your sweetheart. 
This is the chunk of pine heart beam Kevin (Rdnkmedic) sent me. Had a little checking but not too bad. It was thicker than I needed so I trimmed most of the checks away.
[attachment=28843]

Cut to the total thickness I needed, I glued a pattern on the block:[attachment=28844]

And cut it out on the bandsaw:
[attachment=28845]

Then I sliced a piece off the top and bottom to use for the bottom and lid:
[attachment=28846]

Next I cut the remaining blank down the middle, and jointed the faces so the sides will fit back together nicely:
[attachment=28847]

I marked out the thickness I wanted using a compass to guide the line around the edge:
[attachment=28848]

And cut the sides out on the bandsaw, and smoothed the insides with a spindle sander. The inside doesn't have to be perfect if you use flocking; it covers minor defects great.

[attachment=28849]

Then I glue the sides together; I take large size document clips, bend part of the metal out and file teeth on them, and use them as mini clamps for the top. The bottom is secured with masking tape pulled tight.
[attachment=28851]

I missed a few pictures here but to explain: I glued to bottom back on (be mindful of the orientation so the grain lines up) and sanded the outside smooth, I shaped the top a bit and glued a piece of poplar to the underside that will drop in the top and keep the lid in position. Here it is with finish applied and taped off flocking.
[attachment=28853]

I cant believe I got this all in one post I will post a pic of the finished box in a couple of days, it takes a while for the flocking to cure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 4, 2013)

Barry, thanks for showing the process.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 4, 2013)

That is awesome.. Now if I can just keep Melanie from seeing this. She looks at WB everyday now too. Hard for me to be sneaky anymore. Looks great Barry.

FYI guys, this is the heart pine beam circa 1876 from an old building in downtown Columbus, GA. My BIL is an electrician renovating the place.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 4, 2013)

That's going to be a real nice box! Thanks for posting pics - can't wait to see pics of it finished!

Kevin - I'm sure Melanie is going to love it!


----------



## DKMD (Aug 4, 2013)

That's cool, Barry... Thanks for sharing the how-to.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 4, 2013)

Very nice. I love the old growth wood. Thanx for the pix. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 6, 2013)

Here it is finished up. Originally planned on finishing it with Danish oil, but it didn't like to cure on that sappy pine, so I used semi-gloss spray poly. I found an old style brass knob that I thought looked good with it, If you don't like the knob Kevin, I can use something else.
[attachment=28929][attachment=28930]

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 6, 2013)

VERY VERY nice barry- I love the pattern in the top.........


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 6, 2013)

Unbelievable. Beautiful. The grain is amazing. The work is awesome. The knob is perfect because it is an older type of wood. It is perfect.. 

Did I tell you how much I liked it? Holy smokes. What a beautiful piece. There will be something special in your future. Heart box and heart pine. Great comBination.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 6, 2013)

Barry - Thats just beautiful. The wood, the design, the knob and the finish all gel perfectly. It just says "Classic hand made Heirloom". you nailed it man. 
Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 7, 2013)

That looks perfect! I'd love to make one....

Maybe you can do a flocking tutorial next?


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 7, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> That looks perfect! I'd love to make one....
> 
> Maybe you can do a flocking tutorial next?



Thanks! The flocking is pretty straight forward, and Suedetex comes with good instructions. The only bummer is you have to buy the adhesive, fibers, and I recommend the mini-flocker which will all run you about $35. I just finished off a can of adhesive and I got at least 10 applications out of it, probably more. I had it for at least 5 years, shelf-life doesn't seem to be a problem. Here is a youtube video of Suedetex application. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJFjorzlI3k Rockler, Woodcraft, and others sell Suedetex. I was skeptical before I used it, but it works pretty slick.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 8, 2013)

PP sent Barry.

Barry has agreed to keep this for me until December. This will be a Christmas present for Melanie. I know that if it gets to Georgia there is no way it will survive until Christmas. I would want to give it to her immediately. She is a sucker for this stuff. She calls these kinds of boxes "memory boxes." She has a very small one we got at Jekyll Island, GA that she has lots of memories in.

So.......it's staying in Arizona for safekeeping.


----------



## BarbS (Aug 8, 2013)

Very pretty! What a great Christmas gift!


----------



## Sprung (Aug 28, 2013)

Barry - Now that I own a bandsaw, I've been thinking about project ideas and I thought of this wonderful box you made. Is it ok if I steal/borrow the idea and process from you? I'm thinking my wife would love it if I made her something like this!


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 28, 2013)

Sprung said:


> Barry - Now that I own a bandsaw, I've been thinking about project ideas and I thought of this wonderful box you made. Is it ok if I steal/borrow the idea and process from you? I'm thinking my wife would love it if I made her something like this!



Of course! I'd be flattered, that's why I posted the steps, let me know if you have any questions during the process...


----------



## Sprung (Aug 28, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Sprung said:
> 
> 
> > Barry - Now that I own a bandsaw, I've been thinking about project ideas and I thought of this wonderful box you made. Is it ok if I steal/borrow the idea and process from you? I'm thinking my wife would love it if I made her something like this!
> ...



Awesome! Thanks! It's going to be a little while before I have the chance to make one - got to get the bandsaw onto a new stand, rewired, tuned up, and new blades!

I'll definitely post it up whenever I make one - and will certainly ask questions if I have any!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 28, 2013)

Kudos, Barry! This is an outstanding project. The red flocking is perfect for the wood. Kevin, I know Melanie is going to love it.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 28, 2013)

What an awesome heart box. Thanks for showing us the method.

Foot


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 28, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> Kudos, Barry! This is an outstanding project. The red flocking is perfect for the wood. Kevin, I know Melanie is going to love it.



She will love it. That's why it's living in Arizona until Christmas. I would let her have it early for sure. I can hardly wait til she opens it. She's gonna cry.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 26, 2013)

Here you go, @barry richardson . What a smile this brought to her face. Thanks for helping me out with this. She loves it. The craftsmanship is amazingly flawless. The layout of the grain could not be better. Thank you, my friend.

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 26, 2013)

My pleasure! A pair of beauties there!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 27, 2013)

Kevin that is a present she will cherish and find useful.
Barry, great job from start to finish;

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 27, 2013)

Kev - I don't see any alternative but for you to buy her enough jewelry to fill these new boxes up !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 27, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Kev - I don't see any alternative but for you to buy her enough jewelry to fill these new boxes up !



She said pretty much the same thing. I should've known better. But I sure did score some points with these 2 boxes. She let me sleep indoors last night.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------

